
Show HN: Online Heartrate Monitor Using Webcam and JS - gfwilliams
https://github.com/gfwilliams/HeartRate
======
johntiror
That's actually pretty impressive, good job! Should I use my phone flash to
achieve better results?

~~~
gfwilliams
Thanks! Yeah, the phone apps that do it turn on the phone's flash and it works
much better - but I can't find a way to do that from JS. It seems like one of
those things that's in the pipeline but hasn't made it in just yet.

------
brudgers
App:
[https://gfwilliams.github.io/HeartRate/](https://gfwilliams.github.io/HeartRate/)

